
Ask HN: Published first Android game and no one is downloading it. What to do? - DanPir
Hi all,<p>I recently published my first Android game (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.foogacy.chainy.free) and no one is downloading it. I really mean no one. 0 downloads excluding a couple of friends of mine.<p>The game is very simple with an even simpler graphic (I am not really good at it!) but I do not think that&#x27;s the issue as there are worst things out there.<p>What can I do to advertise it for free? I do not want to spam here and there.<p>Many thanks!
======
jayrox
I would say the reasons I wouldn't download it: \- No video showing game play.
\- The static screenshots don't really tell a story. \- The icon doesn't speak
with me or convey a brand or idea. Sure it says Chainy but as I scroll through
a million other apps in the store it doesn't catch my attention. I doubt I
would even give it a pause.

Give Chainy a more eye catching icon, maybe a YouTube video with some sample
play. I think those two things would definitely help grab a few more
downloads. Oh and post a link, the video and a description around on blogs,
forums, reddit, etc but don't be pushy.

